# Optoma HD70 clicking problems (Video)



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I just got a used Optima HD70 that was working great until last night. It shut down correctly.
This morning I turned it on again and the orange LED lights flash and the power light stays green but no fan turns on, no light turns on and all I can hear is a slight clicking sound inside the case. 

I have removed / reseated the bulb and while the bulb is old. I did not see a broken bulb. I also dusted out the projector and the problem still persists. Maybe you guys can help!


----------

